# The best S&W revolvers in one thread



## Vintage Racer (May 27, 2011)

1) Model 27 and the previous .357 Magnums:









2) Model 19:









3) Model 28, the Highway Patrolman:


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*They are not the "best",,,*

They are not the "best",,,
They are just your favorites.

I can't agree with your declaration at all,,,
I think the 3" Model 36 and the 4" Model 15 are "better" pistols.

It's all about personal preferences,,,
But that doesn't make "best".

Aarond

.


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

Very nice revolvers!


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

That's funny. I consider my S&W .41 mag mountain gun, my K-22 masterpiece the best revolvers. Your's are very nice guns.


----------



## Dframe (May 7, 2014)

625, 13, 19, and model 21


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

586 is one of S&Ws most beautiful revolvers to my eye. A very nice shooting gun.
Goldwing


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Here my best cause they're mine. 586 and 629


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

The others may be up for debate, but there's no question a 4" Model 19 is the best.


----------



## LocustCutter (Dec 28, 2014)

I love my 4" 629 and after making the mistake of holding a 625JM, will undoubtedly buy one of those as well. A friend has a nice WWII era M&P .45acp which was what generated my interest in the 625. Someone had done a nice trigger job on it and upgraded the sights. It is one of the sweetest shooting double action revolvers I've had the fortune to use outside of my Father's Colt Python that I bought 3 years ago. The 625JM truly felt amazing in my hands and had an uncanny balance. Dad's .41 Mag S&W is also a cadillac.


----------

